# 501 Chroma Phase Problem?



## Graham B (Jun 28, 2002)

Over the past few weeks I have noticed that the chroma phase (hue) of the picture coming from my PVR501 is fluctuating on certain channels. It seems to oscillate with a period of about one second. Bright red objects change from red to pinkish and back again. Strangely, if you pause the picture it is still fluctuating. This suggests a problem with the NTSC encoder. I have seen this problem on KCBS (244) and KABC (246) and possibly KNBC (242) and KTTV (248). Other channels are OK. I cannot see the problem on my 6000 receiver but I saw it recently on my 4900 (which is no longer authorized). I have tried two different TVs and seperate wiring. I also looked at another 501 (at work) and it does not have the problem. Someone on another forum posted a message stating that he had seen a very similar thing on his DP. Anyone else seen it???


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I've seen that on several different programs but don't recall which channels they were. Since I rarely watch live TV, I couldn't compare it to my 6000. I've only seen the problem a few times, it does not happen very often (or I just don't watch much TV).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been seeing this on CMT a lot with my 501. Very noticable and distracting!


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I used to see in on local channels (Dallas). But it stopped about two months ago. I mainly noticed it on the news programs where you had live studio programing.

It was happening during the time that I was seeing a lot of talk about spot beams on the forum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I thought it's bad implementation of Macro-vision protection ...


----------

